

Ask HN: Can I surf your couch? (Seattle YC meetup) - rriepe

I'll be coming into town for the meetup on Thursday, and I'm looking for a couch to crash/surf. I'll be in town Wednesday night through Sunday night, but any single day of letting me stay on your couch would be super helpful.
Things I like: hiking, kayaking, poker, microbrews, Django, CSS, design, personal hygiene, not smoking, startups.<p>I have an eye for design, I'm great at giving user-oriented feedback, and I love talking about new projects. Need feedback on yours? I'd be happy to supply it.<p>I don't know if anyone else is coming into Seattle for this, but if you are, please feel free to use this topic too.<p>Note: Sorry for the repost! I thought I'd get to this early in the day since I'm in a time crunch. Unfortunately that time was probably bad for west coasters.
======
callmeed
I might be driving up from Oregon Thursday. I would invite you to crash my
hotel but I prefer Rails and I'm not big on personal hygiene :)

Ok, seriously ... is your contact info in your profile? I'll get in touch if
I'm going.

